# Search for Literature in dissapperance of Leopard Frog on LI



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Has anyone read or seen any papers concerning the dissapearance of the southern Leopard Frog on Long Island? I'de like to find some literature on the subject. Are there any ideas, I read chytrid and Ranavirus maybe involved. 
So far, this is the only thing I've been able to find:
http://www.bnl.gov/esd/reserve/PDF/KatieHeiser2006.pdf


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Search for Literature in dissapperance of Leopard Frog o*



Khamul1of9 said:


> Has anyone read or seen any papers concerning the dissapearance of the southern Leopard Frog on Long Island? I'de like to find some literature on the subject. Are there any ideas, I read chytrid and Ranavirus maybe involved.
> So far, this is the only thing I've been able to find:
> 
> This is nothing new, in case you were wondering.
> ...


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

L.I.L.C.O.???


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Do w/out the abbreviations, I don't follow. I prefer not to guess.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

There was something on nat`l geo w/ Ron Gagliardo the other night. The researchers did chytrid tests which all came up negative.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Do you recall the area checked. I'll have to look out for that show.

Not surprising considering most temperate amphs. have little veunerability. Usually they have to be already inhibited by something for the fungus to established.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

When looking at temperate zone anurans chytrid is most likely to be detected in the spring, fall and winter. So it does depend on the timing of the testing. Many of these frogs bask and can raise thier body temperature to the point where they can clear the chtrid during the summer. 

In these populations where the adults can clear the infection for at least part of the year, the massive mortality tends to occur when the tadpoles metamorph which is when chytrid kills the froglets. 
In a different species of leopard frogs, the chytrid is reinintroduced into the breeding ponds by infected tiger salamders... 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks all for the help!!!


----------

